# Charbroil big easy



## tomtit

Hi guys
Just bought a Charbroil big easy and tested it out today with thermometer and it is way too hot, got it turned to its lowest and still 400F can get it down to 300 but need to have kid opened, any ideas how I can sort this? Cheers


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Tom, please post a picture of your smoker, so we can have alook at it and come up with some suggestions.


----------



## smokin monkey

Just did a quick search for your smoker and I see it's a Gas BBQ.

Te only thing I can think of doing, is fit a needle valve in the gas line, so you can fine adjust the gas feed.


----------



## tomtit

I will have to do some research on that as I'm not sure what it is or how to fit one, I appreciate you're help though, cheers


----------



## smokin monkey

Have a look on eBay, search LPG Needle Valve, around £14.00
Fit it between the LPG Bottle and your smoker.
Leave the Smoker control valve fully open, and control on the needle valve.
The needle valve will,give you far better control and enable fine adjustment.


----------



## tomtit

Your a star, that sounds like just what I'm after! Cheers!


----------



## smokin monkey

No problem that's what we are here for.


----------



## tomtit

Just ordered one, feel much happier now! Can't wait to try it


----------

